# Tempestade Tropical GASTON (Atlântico 2010 #AL09)



## Vince (1 Set 2010 às 22:11)

No Atlântico a sudoeste de Cabo Verde formou-se a Tempestade Tropical GASTON a partir da depressão tropical nº9. É o 4º ciclone tropical a formar-se a partir de ondas tropicais consecutivas saídas de África, não houve uma única que não tenha formado um ciclone tropical desde 21 de Agosto. 

Doze dias, quatro ondas tropicais, quatro ciclones (Danielle, Earl, Fiona, Gaston). Dois deles, categoria 4 (Danielle, Earl), para já .

Quem estiver no leste das Caraíbas daqui a uma semana deve acompanhar com atenção a evolução deste ciclone.


----------



## adiabático (1 Set 2010 às 23:12)

E parece que já há uma candidata a Hermine? Vem agora a saír da costa da Guiné.

(off topic, mas interessante... Fui recordar a época de 2005... Encontrei esta pérola no relatório do Vince: "The rain in Spain was mainly less than 2 inches, although 3.3 inches fell in the plain at Cordoba") ROTFL  )


----------



## Minho (1 Set 2010 às 23:50)

adiabático disse:


> E parece que já há uma candidata a Hermine? Vem agora a saír da costa da Guiné.
> 
> (off topic, mas interessante... Fui recordar a época de 2005... Encontrei esta pérola no relatório do Vince: "The rain in Spain was mainly less than 2 inches, although 3.3 inches fell in the plain at Cordoba") ROTFL  )



Sim, parece que vai sair mais outra onda do forno, ou melhor de África


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2010 às 20:34)

A TT GASTON enfraqueceu e é agora uma depressão tropical, no entanto está previsto um fortalecimento nos próximos dias à medida que o sistema se desloca em direcção às Caraibas.

Deixo aqui o aviso mais recente emitido pelo NHC de Miami



> 000
> WTNT34 KNHC 021437
> TCPAT4
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## analuu (2 Set 2010 às 23:58)

alguem me sabe dizer se a republica vai ser invadida por alguma tempestade nos proximas dias??


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2010 às 00:05)

O GASTON como ciclone tropical desfez-se durante o dia de hoje devido ao ar seco e estável que o envolveu, perdendo praticamente toda a convecção, agora é novamente e apenas uma perturbação/onda tropical. 

Os avisos foram descontinuados, salvaguardando no entanto que a perturbação pode regenerar-se mais tarde. 
Mas para já é esta a realidade.


----------



## manocas (3 Set 2010 às 12:00)

Boas,

Alguem sabe me dizer mais alguma coisa sobre o gaston? sera que vai atingir Punta Cana?

Obrigada.


----------



## analuu (3 Set 2010 às 19:37)

Boas tardes...sera que alguem me sabe adiantar alguma coisa sobre o antigo gaston?? como é que ele podera evoluir ou nao!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2010 às 21:09)

Neste momento, o Gaston já morreu nem está a ser acompanhado pelo NHC.

Agora, existe é uma onda tropical a sair de África que está sob vigilância o Invest 99, mas também não deve afectar as Caraíbas.


----------



## analuu (3 Set 2010 às 21:25)

mas o gaston ainda esta a ser acompanhado pelo nhc porem como depressao tropical...ate que esta com uma percentagem de 50% de ficar em furacao


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2010 às 10:32)

Esse Gaston poderá se tornar furação ainda nas próximas 48horas tem condições para se desenvolver a medida que se aproxima de Porto Rico


----------



## manocas (4 Set 2010 às 12:00)

miguel disse:


> Esse Gaston poderá se tornar furação ainda nas próximas 48horas tem condições para se desenvolver a medida que se aproxima de Porto Rico



Sera que esse gaston ou o que era vai para Punta Cana ou sera que vai subor pelo atlantico?? alguem sabe previsao??

obrigada


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2010 às 12:23)

manocas disse:


> Sera que esse gaston ou o que era vai para Punta Cana ou sera que vai subor pelo atlantico?? alguem sabe previsao??
> 
> obrigada



Os modelos metem ele lá em que forma for mas muito provável que seja em furação a ir em direcção ao Porto Rico e Republica Dominicana penso que mais lá para o final da semana...é ir acompanhando a sua evolução e trajectória


----------



## manocas (4 Set 2010 às 12:54)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos metem ele lá em que forma for mas muito provável que seja em furação a ir em direcção ao Porto Rico e Republica Dominicana penso que mais lá para o final da semana...é ir acompanhando a sua evolução e trajectória



Ok obrigada pela informacao, entretanto se souber mais alguma informacao sera que podia postar aqui no forum, e que vou 2 feira para punta cana e nao tava com vontade de apanhar furacao

Obrigada pela informacao.


----------

